# I can't post a picture anymore



## big guy (Oct 24, 2013)

I get an error message when I click on the insert image icon  " AJAX response unable to be parsed as valid JSON object"

How do I cure this ?


----------



## webowabo (Oct 24, 2013)

Big Guy said:


> I get an error message when I click on the insert image icon  " AJAX response unable to be parsed as valid JSON object"
> How do I cure this ?


hang out and the big digs will be around shorty to help ya with this...


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm havin trouble from the iPhone. No message. Just won't attach a photo.

I'm used to it. Half the time it works. Half the time it doesn't.


----------



## webowabo (Oct 24, 2013)

They did some upgrades this morning.. so apparently we now got bugs ;) I was able to upload on my android. .....
Some of us just noticed that some "points" where taken away as well.  Im sure it will all be fixed shortly. . Usually is ;)


----------



## miamirick (Oct 24, 2013)

Sorry I can't help with the posting problem,   Over my head.    But I can offer this,,,

Keep smiling and it will get repaired!














imagesCAXMV10X_crop.jpg



__ miamirick
__ Oct 17, 2013


----------



## big guy (Oct 25, 2013)

still hanging in waiting for a fix


----------



## big guy (Oct 28, 2013)

still waiting


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 28, 2013)

Unfortunately, not much gets fixed over the weekend. 

I will see if I can get an answer on this today.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 28, 2013)

Big Guy said:


> I get an error message when I click on the insert image icon  " AJAX response unable to be parsed as valid JSON object"
> 
> How do I cure this ?


Is this problem occurring on a computer or a mobile device such as an iPhone?


----------



## big guy (Oct 28, 2013)

regular lap top computer


----------



## big guy (Oct 28, 2013)

some improvement I didn't get the same error message the last time I submitted a text message but I still get it when I click on the insert an image icon


----------



## big guy (Oct 28, 2013)

. oops its back


----------



## big guy (Oct 29, 2013)

working OK now


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 29, 2013)

Big Guy said:


> working OK now


Let me know if you have any further problems with this.. I am glad it is working correctly now


----------

